
Kai-fu Lee: No hope for Europe's artificial intelligence sector - awelkie
https://sifted.eu/interview-kaifu-lee-artificial-intelligence/
======
imartin2k
This is clearly wrong: “Europe has had great companies in hardware and
telecoms, and a few very good enterprise companies, but really has never built
any successful consumer internet companies, social media companies, or huge
mobile application companies. ”

Makes me question whether he’s the right person to listen to when it comes to
Europe’s digital future.

~~~
bsenftner
Who are the European Internet companies, social media companies or mobile
application companies? All I can think of are a few game companies, but
nothing approaching the size of even the larger game companies.

